# "Marés Vivas"



## psm (2 Fev 2008 às 09:12)

Venho pedir a comunidade que quando houver temporal no mar ou agitação maritima forte enviem paras as televisões mails a explicar que marés vivas tem haver com a lua e na altura dos equinócios e que a agitação do mar é provocada pelos furacões desprendidos que geralmente passam a nw dos açores em fins de agosto e setembro e  em outubro e no inverno ás depressões extra-tropical e é muito irritantea ignorancia dos jornalistas.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Fev 2008 às 11:30)

Oh PSM,deixa-me corrigir-te se não te importas:
-
Maré viva não tem a ver nem com ondulações nem com sistemas depressionários, furacões ou extra-tropicais.Não...
Uma maré viva é somente uma maré com grande amplitude da maré baixa para a preia-mar que é provocada pelo alinhamento da Lua , o principal astro a interferir, com o Sol que também interfere ,embora em menor escala.
 Na Altura dos equinócios ,há um alinhamento desses dois astros (digamos que puxam para o mesmo lado) e é quando as marés têm maior amplitude .
Na costa portuguesa uma maré normal tem uma amplitude de 2 metros.
Uma maré na lua cheia de Março ou lua nova  de Setembro tem uma amplitude de 4 metros.
Há marés vivas que podem até passar despercebidas se o mar estiver calmo.
Mas se a uma maré de 4 metros de amplitude associarmos  uma situação de temporal no mar aí sim ,aí fala-se logo nas marés vivas porque é quando o mar  galga o  litoral com facilidade.


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2008 às 14:22)

Foi isso que o psm disse , parece-me ...


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2008 às 19:14)

GranNevada disse:


> Foi isso que o psm disse , parece-me ...



Sim, tens razão GranNevada.
No entanto, quando li a primeira vez, acho que percebi o que o nimboestrato percebeu, ou seja, que estava ali uma baralhada de informação.
Mas foi mesmo um erro de leitura meu, ou de "virgulas" e "pontos finais".
Acho que o psm será o próximo Eça de Queiroz 

Mas tens razão psm. Alguém lhes devia ensinar


----------



## psm (2 Fev 2008 às 21:54)

È correcto sou muito mau a português concordo.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Fev 2008 às 09:54)

Peço desculpa PSM mas quando li fiquei com a sensação do contrário.
Agora que voltei a ler com mais calma de facto o que tu dizes foi o que disse.
Não faz mal, aqui ficou uma explicação ainda que sucinta para aqueles que não dominavam este assunto.
Um abraço e os meus reiterados pedidos de desculpa.


----------



## psm (3 Fev 2008 às 11:07)

aceites mas é verdade que sou mau a construir comentarios é que há muito tempo que não escrevia.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Fev 2008 às 12:15)

Bons dias:
-Com o sueste que aí vem a coincidir com marés vivas,sexta e sábado serão dias complicados para o litoral algarvio.A ver vamos qual será a altura da ondulação: É que, se o vento forte de sueste está já na previsão oficial do IM para o Algarve ,o que determina a ondulação não é o vento  em frente à costa mas sim o vento no Estreito de Gibraltar e também aí está previsto a partir de amanhã ventos médios de 35,40 KM/H com rajadas sexta e sábado que podem atingir 80, 90 Km/h.
Depois de já fustigada por 2 semanas como ir-se-á comportar a costa algarvia?
E já agora, eu que sou amante do Algarve pelas águas tépidas do Oceano, já imaginaram se este sueste todo fosse no Verão a zona de Altura para onde vou todos os anos estaría com 25, 26º seguramente...
É que já houve anos que nos 15 dias em que lá estive só houve ventos de Sudoeste e a água não ultrapassou os 18º.


----------

